# where to order the inner tie rod?



## hangout (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi:
I just bought the 2007 Sentra 2.0 B16
I drove the the garage this morning to do the oil change.
the guy show me I need to change the passenger side inner tie rod for better alignment.. but his part supplier don't even have that part shown on the computer.

where can I order one? or I can just go back to dealer?

please give me some ideas..

Thanks


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

Ouch man ..... dude i have been staring at your message for like 15 mins ..... but my best bet is if you dont want to spend alot of money try to find some totaled sentras and get the part from them other than theres no other way  but i checked ebay and no luck i checked stillen and no luck either. GL brother


----------

